# Breitling Quality Compared...



## md101010 (Aug 24, 2012)

Hello Breitling Fanatics!

So I recently just purchased a Breitling Avenger Seawolf which I love so much. It is the best watch I have ever owned. I was debating to purchase a Rolex Sea Dweller or the Breiliting and in the end I decided on the Breitling partly due to price. So my first question is, if you take a Breitling(my model) and compare the quality(ect) to a Rolex, what are the main differences? 

Breitling = $3,000ish or Rolex = $7,000ish+


I dont see the benefits of purchasing the Rolex over the Breitling. Breitling has just as much history, prestige, quality, and craftsmanship as the Rolex. The only positive the Rolex has over the Breitling is the manufacturing of their in-house movements compared to the Breitling caliber 17. 


Can anyone give me reasons to why someone(would have to be crazy/out-of-their-mind) would rather purchase a Rolex over a Breitling.




Thanks Breitling Fans! 

P.S. - I'll try and post pictures of the watch later


----------



## sdelcegno (Aug 16, 2008)

One they are completely different styles. Honestly price is irrelevant as watches over a couple hundred are a waste really. Its nothing more than a hobby above that or to show off. Not knocking it in have expensive watches. 

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## md101010 (Aug 24, 2012)

Good point on the style. I'll respect the rest of your comment...


----------



## fjcamry (Aug 13, 2012)

You need to subscribe to breitlingsource.com on you tube. He does a good review on both watches. In his review of owning the Rolex Sea-Dweller, he points out that the Sea-Dweller is a departure from the Rolex conservative styling , submariner case with thin case back. As opposed to the bulging, rounded Sea-Dweller's case.

He also owns the Seawolf. And in that review he points out that its still under the 46mm Breitling case size, where Breitling changes to a 24mm lug size. So keep in mind, you still get 22mm lug width on the Seawolf, which really works great with the watch.

I own the Seawolf, and it's the only watch I wear everyday. I also inherited the Steelfish , and after overhauling that, I keep in in my closet mostly to look at.


----------



## md101010 (Aug 24, 2012)

OK, I will have to check the videos out. Thank you!


How do you like the Steelfish? I'm looking at getting another Breitling. Also considering the Superocean 42 on ocean racer, Colt Automatic, maybe..the B1.


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

No contest, Breitling wins on bracelets and straps.


----------



## md101010 (Aug 24, 2012)

Agree! If dont you have have a Breitling I recommend you get one...NOW! haha


----------



## Will_f (Jul 4, 2011)

I've looked at Brietlings at the local AD. I have been very impressed with them overall and am seriously considering an SOH. That said, my Rolex sub has a few features the Brietling doesn't. Whether they're worth the price difference is a personal decision. Those differences are:

Rolex uses 904L which is significantly more corrosion resistant than 316L
The New Rolex bracelets, especially the clasp, are better. 
The Rolex 3135 movement is IMHO a better movement than the chronometer grade ETAs Brietling uses.

Brietling and Tudor are more natural competitors and I overall prefer the Brietlings for the chonometer grade movements (with the exception of the Pelagos which I think is a pretty awesome watch). I also like High accuracy quartz watches and Brietling makes some of the best (IMHO).


----------



## ~tc~ (Dec 9, 2011)

md101010 said:


> Breitling has just as much history, prestige, quality, and craftsmanship as the Rolex.


Uh, no ...



md101010 said:


> The only positive the Rolex has over the Breitling is the manufacturing of their in-house movements compared to the Breitling caliber 17.


There ya go. (And I am a well-documented NOT a Rolex fanboi)


----------



## Dienekes (Dec 22, 2012)

There is no question Rolex makes a fine watch that retains value very well. I prefer the looks of the Seawolf more and at 2X the price at roughly the same build quality, the Breitling is a easy choice for me.


----------



## Jrsnow (Jun 18, 2013)

fjcamry said:


> I own the Seawolf, and it's the only watch I wear everyday. I also inherited the Steelfish , and after overhauling that, I keep in in my closet mostly to look at.


Why do you prefer the Seawolf over the SF for daily wear? Don't get me wrong, I love both and both have a different look, but the Seawolf (assuming we're talking SS not TI) is just too heavy and thick for me to wear everyday, which is why I grab the SF much more often. Just curious.

Regarding the topic, OP when I got into this hobby I really didn't understand the allure of Rolex and thought, given the price compared to the other options out there, they were dumb, over-priced status symbols. Truth be told, as much of a Breitling fan I am, I really appreciate Rolex now. Very simply, they make robust, durable, excellent watches with in house movements that have stood the test of time. When you compare a watch like the SD with the Seawolf, from strictly a msrp vs features standpoint, the Rolex seems dumb. Once you look at the prices of each in the second hand market, then it makes sense. Rolex's hell-bent pricing scheme, as well as their advertising, may upset some, but it works. Like someone mentioned above, we're looking at watches here costing more than many motorcycles, so is value really a top concern? If you buy a new Rolex from an AD vs Breitling, 5-10 years later you'll recoup more of your money on the Rolex every time, at least in my experience.

That said, I'm still a Breitling fan #1 (at least for now :-d).


----------



## little big feather (Mar 6, 2013)

If you boys want to compare Rolex vs. Breitling...As you like to do so much...Then step up to the bar and bring *your* Rolex and
*your* Breitling.....Don't be a Drugstore Cowboy(one who talks the talk but can't walk the walk) I have both....I know.


----------



## fjcamry (Aug 13, 2012)

Jrsnow said:


> Why do you prefer the Seawolf over the SF for daily wear? Don't get me wrong, I love both and both have a different look, but the Seawolf (assuming we're talking SS not TI) is just too heavy and thick for me to wear everyday, which is why I grab the SF much more often. Just curious.


Because I like the look of the Seawolf being the heavier watch on my wrist. The 22mm lug width, and the lug to lug length still covering my flat area of the wrist without going over due to being curved at the ends, make the Seawolf my choice of jewelry accessory to wear. Full disclosure, I'm Asian with moderate sized wrists. I believe when I'm eating delicious foods, the seawolf is more attractive on my wrist.


----------



## natesen (Mar 6, 2012)

Breitlings "history" neglects to mention that the current company has nothing really in common with the original company due to a financially failing breitling being sold off for the name around 1980. Yes, the name continued on, but the modern breitling company which produces the current watches has really only been around for 30 years or so. That doesn't take away from the beautiful watches they put out now, but their history story leaves out a few important details along the way. 

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## EJC (Feb 13, 2006)

There is no question both companies make fine pieces. I agree the difference comes down to style.
I have the Rolex from Hell and I've had a Breitling that needed a new movement within the warranty period.

Unless you buy a quartz movement which will be more accurate and dependable, you will be dealing with gears and springs and levers all prone to issues.

My Rolex was fine. I sent it in for a routine service. 12 months later moisture appeared under the crystal. They repaired it under the 12month repair warranty. Another 12 months and I noticed that the dial moved when I would set it - broken case screws - again repaired under warranty. Another 12 months the watch stopped - I was told it looked like the movement had been nuked. After some discussion with the dept head at Rolex NYC, they agreed to repair it. BTW, we were just about on a first name basis by this time. They also agreed to putting on a new clasp, as the Rolex emblem had been polished off the old one, the agreed to a new dial (with color change), offered me 20% off on a watch for my wife and gave me a FOUR year warranty on the repaired watch. Of course the watch has been fine since. I also now belong to the school of thought that says " if it ain't broke don't fix it".



My Breitlng CWSLE had issue with the date change after 3 visits to BUSA they agreed to a new movement.


----------



## little big feather (Mar 6, 2013)

I'm on my second GMT. My first I purchased in'69 and it went thru Nam and 20+ years of everything you can imagine, I even used it as
my dive watch. I would still have it,if my son hadn't lost it.
I've had my Cockpit for a couple of years now along with my GMT IIc, the Breitling is a very comfortable watch and accurate. But it is
not my GMT...I don't follow golf,tennis,racing or any of that crap where all these ads people keep talking about....So I'm not influenced 
by any of that....But my Rolex, for reasons unexplained, is better than my Breitling...Maybe the fit...I like the B's bracelet better, but
the Rolex feels better on....IMHO....I will always own a Rolex and the Breitling too, I think.


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

So, Lange has even a shorter 'history'.


natesen said:


> Breitlings "history" neglects to mention that the current company has nothing really in common with the original company due to a financially failing breitling being sold off for the name around 1980. Yes, the name continued on, but the modern breitling company which produces the current watches has really only been around for 30 years or so. That doesn't take away from the beautiful watches they put out now, but their history story leaves out a few important details along the way.
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jrsnow (Jun 18, 2013)

little big feather said:


> If you boys want to compare Rolex vs. Breitling...As you like to do so much...Then step up to the bar and bring *your* Rolex and
> *your* Breitling.....Don't be a Drugstore Cowboy(one who talks the talk but can't walk the walk) I have both....I know.


That's what I was doing.


----------



## natesen (Mar 6, 2012)

Watchbreath said:


> So, Lange has even a shorter 'history'.


My point was only that history is irrelevant. Breitling claims this long history and I was suggesting that the history they claim is irrelevant. Lange and GO are two great examples of little history with great quality.

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## little big feather (Mar 6, 2013)

Jrsnow said:


> That's what I was doing.


And you did a very good job.
I like the DJ too.


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

I have a few Breits and one Rollie, and I wear the Breits all the time and the Rollie almost never so....


----------



## Brizzybrad (Jul 16, 2011)

I own breitlings because I can spot a fake B relatively easily. Way too many Fake Rolex watches out there, many so good I couldn't tell them apart from the real thing. I mean seriously, everyone I see has a Rolex, half are probably fakes.


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

Those who have a little swagger in their step are probably wearing the fake, 'hey look at me'.


Brizzybrad said:


> I own breitlings because I can spot a fake B relatively easily. Way too many Fake Rolex watches out there, many so good I couldn't tell them apart from the real thing. I mean seriously, everyone I see has a Rolex, half are probably fakes.


----------



## fastward (Aug 6, 2010)

As for resale, Rolex would have the edge.


----------



## Mother Theresa (Aug 23, 2012)

I have two Breitlings, would never get a Rolex for the reasons stated above, but am now being drawn into the world of IWC as a somewhat left-field but very elegant thing to have on my wrist. Saving up for a second one of those, possibly at the expense of one of the B's.


----------



## Bouldy (Apr 17, 2013)

I've owned a Rolex Sub wore it every day for around three years and to be fair it was very well built, kept perfect time, was very comfortable and when i sold it got more than i paid so all in all very good, so i don't feel the money issue is a problem........ however a little boring and understated (which some people prefer) I much prefer the Breitling range and the model choices, I've owned many models over the years but now have a small collection of Breitlings and one omega, I wear them all (not at the same time though ) and non are as comfortable as the Rolex was, but I've been a devout Breitling fan for years, for reasons I cant quite put my finger one...... saying that if money was no object and i could keep my current collection, I'd add the Green Sub 16610LV tomorrow.....


----------



## BigAl085 (Nov 9, 2011)

md101010 said:


> Hello Breitling Fanatics!
> 
> So I recently just purchased a Breitling Avenger Seawolf which I love so much. It is the best watch I have ever owned. I was debating to purchase a Rolex Sea Dweller or the Breiliting and in the end I decided on the Breitling partly due to price. So my first question is, if you take a Breitling(my model) and compare the quality(ect) to a Rolex, what are the main differences?
> 
> ...


So you were considering a Rolex but now that you've purchased a Breitling, Rolex buyers are "crazy/out-of-their-mind"? Hmm. Regarding the movements, you wisely notice that Rolex makes their movements in-house...I think you might be on to something...maybe it even partially explains Patek pricing.

Congratulations on your new Breitling but don't insult Rolex buyers just because you don't see the value in the brand.


----------



## SnapIT (Apr 29, 2005)

Ok, before this thread goes into a bi-polar rant I will draw it to a close. Besides, we all know there is no bridge long enough to cross this canyon.


----------



## SCD (May 4, 2009)

For sanity, there's Casio. For insanity, there's all these other fun products, like Breitling and Rolex.


----------

